# Couple new smilies.



## Chris (Feb 20, 2006)

```
:wub3:
:rant2:
:mk:
:hsevil:
:note:
:arr:
```


----------



## Drew (Feb 20, 2006)

Metal Ken gets eviler and eviler around here, lol.  reminds me a bit of Meatwad, which is cool, but  is unquestionably more demonic. 

Cool.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## Regor (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Chris, how come the info for making those 'signs' ones aren't in the [more] section of the smilies?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 21, 2006)

[sign]bracket sign bracket text bracket slash sign bracket[/sign]

[banana] ditto re: banana[/banana]

any more?


----------



## noodles (Feb 21, 2006)

[sign][/sign]


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2006)

yarg


----------



## Shannon (Feb 21, 2006)

Add the "supergay" smiley. That one just cracks me up.


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2006)

noodles said:


> [sign][/sign]



[sign][/sign]


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2006)

[sign]




[/sign]


----------



## Shannon (Feb 21, 2006)

^


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2006)

```
:worth:
```


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2006)

nooooice.

[sign][banana][/banana][/sign]


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Mar 15, 2006)

Leon said:


> [sign]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sign]


thats some seriously funny stuff bro


----------

